

Thinking beyond a solely anthropocentric view of the earth - neelampari
http://barefootmuse.wordpress.com/

======
ElectronCharge
The first diagram in the "Ego/Nature" diagram is in fact the correct one.

Humans are the pinnacle of the food chain. Our evolution has made us into the
ultimate predator.

Hunting is a great thing. It preserves the environment, lets our prey animals
lead a natural life until harvest (as opposed to farm animals which lead
cruel, unnatural and confined lives until harvest). Hunting has led to vast
stretches of Africa being preserved and protected instead of exploited and
destroyed as habitat. Embrace it. :-)

